# Trying something different for me



## NGLJ (Apr 12, 2022)

Having made segmented bowls I tried to bring that to pens. Of course I soon learned about the challenges of working at a much smaller scale. My first attempts did not make it past turning. Even the slightest misalignment in cutting and gluing were obvious when turned. The attached is the first that I consider reasonably respectable. Still working on perfecting things. Having made the chevron (sapele and purpleheart in maple) I used my wedgie sled set to cut at 30 deg (6 sides). When dealing with such small ring diameters (segment edge length ½" and ⅞" diam) I found that I needed to make the distance between chevrons to ¾" to allow for the blade kerf (3/32"). I marked out where to cut very carefully and tried to be precise in cutting. It certainly tests your skill!! I am going to try a 4 sided ring hoping that reducing the number of sides will reduce the chance for misalignment and less cuts might bring more accuracy.


----------

